# New 225'er on board :)



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Hey all,

Picked up a Black 02 225 Coupe yesterday - soooo pleased, it drives amazing, totally blown away by it!!!! Based in North London (Enfield / Barnet) so anyone else about local who has one??

Looks a cracking forum too, have already pm'd one member to pick up something he's selling (the engine clips) 

Cheers everyone,
D.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi D

welcome to the forum 8)

only had the TT for 24 hours and already starting to modify [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## EnfieldTT (Jun 7, 2008)

Cheers for the hellos guys 

was I still have to paypal you, havent forgotton mate - been running around like a blue arse fly all day!! :lol:

Yeah can't wait to put my custom touch on the lil baby outside. Few anoying things I want to change / spruce up - should look even nicer in a couple of months or so hehe


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome mate - enjoy the forum - it's one of the best ones on the net! 

I'm only up the road from you in Ilford. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

EnfieldTT said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Picked up a Black 02 225 Coupe yesterday - soooo pleased, it drives amazing, totally blown away by it!!!! Based in North London (Enfield / Barnet) so anyone else about local who has one??
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard - if you want to meet up with some other like minded folk, why not come along to Elstree next Friday - http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=111785 - not too far from you


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome next mod on your list should be joining the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------

